# لايفوتكم ((كتاب بالعربي)) يشرح ال Eagle بالتفصيل



## Bioengineer (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وجدت هذا الكتاب الرائع اثناء تصفحي لاحد المواقع العربيه..
..
وهو شرح رائع ومفصل للبرنامج الشهير EAGLE ...
..
سارع بالحصول على نسختك...
..
العدد محدود... :67: 
..
يا تلحق يا ماتلحق..
..
الكتاب مرفق اسفل الموضوع..

وتقبلو خالص تحياتي
..​

من منتدى الهندسه الطبيه
اخوكم/عادل صلاح​


----------



## م/القطني (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ياباش مهندس عادل على المجهود الى بتبذلة .
وعاوزين هدايا اكثر

تحياتي


----------



## صباغ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## eng_hazem123 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء وضع دائرة التجسس على الهاتف


----------



## مهندس متمكن (12 سبتمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسين العنزي (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الهدية مقبولة يا باش مهندش 
ومشكور جداً


----------



## م/ يوسف (3 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووور أخوى م.عادل على الكتاب.


----------



## عماد قنديل (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورا اخى الفاضل وجعل الله ما تقدمة من نفع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد ماهر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي لقد انزلت الملف
وعند فتحه ظهرت لي رسالة تقول ان الفونت المستخدم في هذا الملف غير متوفر عندي
وبعد ذللك فتح الملف ولكن الكتابه غير مفهومة
فهل واجهتك هذه المشكله


----------



## Bioengineer (21 أكتوبر 2006)

لم تحصل هذه المشكلة عندي يبدو أن الخللل في نسخة الأكروبات التي لديك والله أعلم


----------



## أنس العصا (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخ م.عادل على هذا الكتيب ..
أما بالنسبة للاخ khaled maher فمن الممكن انه يلزمك برنامج Adobe Reader
و يمكنك تنزيله من هذا الرابط
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


----------



## خالد ماهر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لكما مهندس عادل ومهندس انس على اهتمامكما 
ولكني املك نسخه من برنامج adobe reader فعلا ولكنها لا تشغل هذا الفايل بشكل صحيح


----------



## kazanmadh (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم ومزيدا من هده المعلومات


----------



## ahmedomar (27 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررر ياأخ عادل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aalaa (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.زيدان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

تعيش و تجيبلنا كمان و كمان و ربنا يقدرك :1: على مساعدة الاخرين
اخوك فى الله


----------



## kazanmadh (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى وارك الله فيك وفى امتالك 
ولاكن اريد كتاب بالعربيه عن الهوائيات ارجوكم ساعدونى فى الحصول على هدا الكتاب فانا محتاج اليه انا طالب دكتوراه فى هندسة الاتصالات وموظوع الرساله الهوئيات المصفوفه وافتقد المصتلحات العربيه احوكم محمد على ساعدونى الله يساعدكم


----------



## tiger78 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*egypt eagle*

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك:30:


----------



## Bioengineer (6 نوفمبر 2006)

kazanmadh قال:


> مشكور اخى وارك الله فيك وفى امتالك
> ولاكن اريد كتاب بالعربيه عن الهوائيات ارجوكم ساعدونى فى الحصول على هدا الكتاب فانا محتاج اليه انا طالب دكتوراه فى هندسة الاتصالات وموظوع الرساله الهوئيات المصفوفه وافتقد المصتلحات العربيه احوكم محمد على ساعدونى الله يساعدكم



تفضل:

http://www.sudanham.bizland.com/book/part4.htm


----------



## تشوار عمر (9 نوفمبر 2006)

لاأجد ماأقوله لك يأخى الإسلام غير زوجك الله بالزوجة الصالحة وإن كنت متزوجا فأرجوا من الله أن يرزقك الدرية الصالح فربي بعثك رحمة لنا وأنا أعى ماأقوله فنحن الإيجل لايدرس لنا جيدا فجازاك الله خيرا.


----------



## kazanmadh (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمدالله نحمده دائما ونشكره على وجود متلكم من يساعد احوانه وانا دئما ادعى الى مشرفى هدا الموقع الرائع
احوكم محمد على


----------



## kazanmadh (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجوكم اريد اى شى عن الهوائيات المصفوفه 
موصفات الهوائيات وخواصها وانواع الهوائيات
اخوكم محمد على


----------



## Bioengineer (9 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم 
kazanmadh 



مرة أخرى تفضل هذا الشرح بالعربي عن الهوائيات

انقر على الرابط في الأسفل
http://www.sudanham.bizland.com/book/part4.htm


----------



## عمر1978 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على ما قدمته لنا


----------



## تشوار عمر (9 نوفمبر 2006)

أنار الله بصيرتك كما أنرتنا بهدا العلم


----------



## abdosharaf (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلا وجزا الأخ مؤلف الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kazanmadh (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم عادل 
اناشكرك من كل قلبى وجازاك الله وانا ادعى اليك على الهتمام وامتالك فى هدا الموقع وكم انا سعيد على انه موجد متل هدا الشباب فى عالمنا العربى وكم من جهد يبدلونه فى مساعدة طالبين العلم
على العموم انا اطلعت على الموقع التى بعته الى الى ولاكن ىيكتينى انا طالب دكتوراه فى مدينة كازان بر وسيا الاتحاديه انا اخوك محمد على من لبيا وموظوع البحت هو تصميم الهواهئيات المصفوفه ادا يوجد لديك اى شى عن الهوائهيات المصفوفه زودنى بها وبارك الله فيك
اخى العزيز ادا تريد اى شى من روسيا فاطلب وانشالله سوف لااتردد فى تنفيد اى طلب تطلبه منى
احوك محمد


----------



## moustafa_farrag (15 مارس 2007)

thanks for your help in this field


----------



## moustafa_farrag (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا باش مهندس علي الموضوع الحترم دة


----------



## زائر (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ممكن اعادة وضع كتاب الايجل لانى لا استطيع تحميلة


----------



## مهندسه اتصالات_200 (18 مارس 2007)

الف شكر وان شاء الله هقولك راي لما اشوفه


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور جداجدا


----------



## farid2006 (21 مارس 2007)

ألف ألف ألف شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر يا أخي دمت وفييا للمتدى وبرك الله فيك:15:


----------



## القزونى (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا م/ عادل اليوم بس لسه جايب البرنامج


----------



## ALI-RS (24 مارس 2007)

thank you ENG.ADEL


----------



## ENG:/3LA2 (26 مارس 2007)

*م: علاء السيد*

مشكورين يا جماعة بس لما نشوفه حندعيلكم


----------



## أحمد كبها (27 مارس 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبقري الزمان (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## ahmed_xp (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنا لك النجاح والتفوق


----------



## w20la2004 (29 أبريل 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور يا أخي وياريت تتكرم وترشدنا علي مكان للحصول علي البرنامج بسهولة


----------



## km6 (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكورييييييييين على أي حال بس ما بفتح معي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## DBAAS (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيراً جاري الحميل..........


----------



## مـاجـد (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا مهندس عادل وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الحارثي مراد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقكم في ما يحبه الله ويرضاه


----------



## ادور (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شي رائع هذا الكتاب بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحسام (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## إلكترونيكس (2 يناير 2008)

يعنى إيه إيجل ؟؟


----------



## أسامة المهندس (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفقيرساتى (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضلة اخى الكريم عادل صلاح


----------



## مـحـمـد جـمـال (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب


----------



## عزو الجزائري (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كونترول (15 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي لقد أهديتنا شيأ مفقود 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (17 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووور أخي عادل 
لكن رابط التحميل لا يعمل


----------



## eyes2002 (23 مارس 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## طالب الهندسة (24 مارس 2008)

مشكور الله يخليك و يعطيك


----------



## عبد للرحمن (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أحمد حمدي جعفر (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا يل اخي الكريم


----------



## asaeng (25 مارس 2008)

Thanks alot & keep going


----------



## أميره (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً
بس فى مشكله فى رابط التحميل
هل من الممكن اعادة رفعه


----------



## slider2003 (27 مارس 2008)

thank you very very much


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## كرباش (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير , بس اواجه مشكله في التحميل . تتحول صيغه الملف الى Html


----------



## bebo_s_80 (5 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد يامين (23 أبريل 2008)

*جُزيتَ خيراً*

جُزيتَ خيراً​


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (23 أبريل 2008)

شــكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## mam2022 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مزيداً من التقدم و الازدهار و العطاء .....ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

